# unsure of pastry jobs



## confuseded (Mar 13, 2008)

my story is right now i work overnight in a bakery in retail we make everything from scratch i work 7 hours a night but in the day i work dairy and frozen departments in the same retail place witch with my crazy sleeping hours has made me lose my girlfriend lol but thats alright i am 18 there will be more.


So anyway i love pastry and that side more then i do with the cuisine side of things in a kitchen but my concern is if i follow through with this and go to school for it eventually and i have all these skills were do i get a job i rather work in a resturaunt doing pastrys but i am unsure of how a resturaunt baker doas things i guess my question is. Is it hard to find jobs for pastry cooks in a lot of places or do the pastrys chefs always need assistance in fancy places. Or are pastry cooks very limited to jobs beacuse there is not a lot of room for them in the kitchen in a resturaunt.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Pastry chefs in restaurants are a rare commodity, last hired and first fired.
IMO I would stick with the cooking and try to learn pastry, you could have the option of moving around a kitchen more and more. The last pastry cook I got was initially a cook that helped me out when it was busy and gradually I got him more and more, now he is full time over on the dark side. Keep your options open.


----------



## ganner17 (Aug 12, 2006)

My experience is that you can find places to hire you, they are right a pastry chef is a rare commodity, however there are places. I would suggest doing what you love. I went to culinary school and refused to learn pastry, because that was not what I wanted to do. Now, I have found that that is my niche. I love it. I am currently opening my own store. I have also found that while most restaurants don't want a pastry chef, a lot of little catering companies would love to hire local places to create there pastries for them. There are always ways around things and your young so keep your head up go to pastry school! Do what you love, and love what you do!


----------



## luvmy2bugs (Mar 19, 2008)

You definately need to follow your passion. I went to school to be an engineer...got my degree and wasted $70,000. Decided to go to pastry school and now have the best job ever. I love in a small town, teach, consult, work with caters and out of my own second kitchen in the apartment/office upstairs from my family home. If I don't want to get out of bed cause my kids are snuggled up to me I don't. You will find the perfect situation for you if you start by making yourself happy, things will fall into place.


----------

